# Slotting and slitting saw blades-- Anyone know a good source?



## KenS (Dec 2, 2011)

The title pretty well says it. I'm looking for a good source for slotting and slitting saw blades for my mill. It may be just me, but these things seem either pretty rare, or mighty expensive.


----------



## Video_man (Dec 2, 2011)

I've bought an assortment of them over the last few years, from Enco, prices seemed reasonable...


----------



## KenS (Dec 3, 2011)

Guy's, thanks for the posts and links.

The Grizzly blades are by far the least expensive. Does anyone have experience with them?

Ken


----------



## DMS (Dec 3, 2011)

I got a couple saws from KBC a while back. They have quite a selection. Not sure how they compare on price.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 3, 2011)

What size and for what material?


----------



## rowbare (Dec 6, 2011)

A lot of companies now have little circular saws with about a 4" blade. Carbide tipped blades for them can be had for about $5 each. I am sure they would work well in aluminum. 

bob


----------



## Maglin (Dec 7, 2011)

I just picked up a 3" 30T 1/32" slitting saw blade from Grizzly.  Should be here in a few days.  I won't be able to make an arbor for it for a few weeks as I'm waiting for my new lathe to arrive and my old lathe is gone.  They have them from 1/64" all the way to 1/8" thick and from $3-5 each.  Seems like a really good deal.  Not to sure how long they will last but I have a few things that I need to slit so I can give my opinion of it after I get a chance to use it.


----------



## gunboatbay (Dec 8, 2011)

In response to the query about Grizzly's slitting saws. I had a bunch of high quality blades that I'd picked-up at Boeing surplus before they closed. When these blades finally wore out, I tried the Grizzly ones with less than satisfactory results. The problem I found with them is their lack of concentricity. As a result, they cut only on a few teeth which dull quickly in even mild steel like 12L14.

Art


----------



## Maglin (Dec 8, 2011)

That isn't to good to hear.  The stuff from Boeing Surplus is almost always Made in the USA and thus quality.  I haven't been their in a few months due to work schedule but I try to visit it when I can.  It's now Spirit surplus but I've found many a good deal their.  If you use their drill sizes often paying 1.25/lb for drill bits is pretty nice.  They also have some carbide drills their as well but mostly HSS with their QC shanks.  I think I'm going to go their next week if I can manage it.


----------



## Kevin45 (Jan 30, 2012)

When trying to find slitting saws, use the term "Jewelers Saws" and you find more hits. Almost every catalog will have them. MSC, Travers, Grizzly, Penn Tool, J.L. Industrial, Grainger, Enco, just to name a few.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the links as I needed them also to tool up my new horizontal, I bookmarked all of them


----------

